# New Thread Idea: I'M BACK



## HLGStrider (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok, every so often a member leaves for a long time for some reason or another and then returns and starts a I'M BACK thread. We have about three up right now.

We used to have this with people making threads to announce they were leaving. . .Can we do the opposite?

It would clear up space and every so often we could clean up the thread and delete all the oldest "I'm backs."

What do you think?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 18, 2003)

How about you just use the 'I won't be here' thread as a 'I'm back' thread too? The Mods can just delete the 'I'm back' posts after a pre-determined amount of time.


----------



## Turin (Nov 18, 2003)

I think its a good idea, this will cause less pointless spam in one forum on this site atleast.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 18, 2003)

Now that I think of it, this thread would go better in Entmoot. . .or would it?

If any mods see it and agree with me, would they move it there please?

(agree with me in that it belongs in Entmoot, not on the poll question)


----------



## Beorn (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *How about you just use the 'I won't be here' thread as a 'I'm back' thread too? The Mods can just delete the 'I'm back' posts after a pre-determined amount of time. *



To put it bluntly: not a chance. How about people _delete their own posts_? I go through that thread every month or so and delete somewhere between 1 and 10 posts that are old and no longer applicable.

Here's my suggestion:
How about you just use the 'I won't be here' thread as a 'I'm back' thread too? The [strike]Mods[/strike] members can just delete the 'I'm back' posts after a pre-determined amount of time.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 19, 2003)

I'd be fine with that, I think. . .I delete my own posts most of the time (Don't I, Beorn?. . .Elgee tries desperately to get him to vouch for her.). Anyway, that would work, but is there anyway we can "gentle suggest" people do that instead of having four or five threads devoted to different member's coming home parties.


----------



## David Pence (Nov 19, 2003)

Perhaps we could add something in the user profile, where members could click a radio button that would alter a here/away entry in the member directory.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Webmaster _
> *Perhaps we could add something in the user profile, where members could click a radio button that would alter a here/away entry in the member directory. *



That's almost as easy to forget as turning the forum on and off ...

The "I won't be here" thread works fine...and yes, Ms. Elgee does delete her posts...


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Nov 26, 2003)

Do we really have to have a thread discussing this? Why don't you just start one, if you feel that you have to HLGStrider?

Måns


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2003)

Two reasons:

A. For my idea to work it would need a mod willing to delete the old posts when members don't do it themselves.

B. No sense in starting a thread no one wants. For all I know everyone likes all the little "I'm Back" threads.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Dec 1, 2003)

Maybe in the "announcements" section we can have an area called "comings and goings" in which members announce their departures for a space of time and their return when that comes to pass. After all, we have a "new members" section. These wouldn't be "threads" in the sense that people would post on them, but just announcements wherein the member informs the forum that he or she will be gone for a time and then let's everyone know when he or she has returned. Of course, if a member is gone for fifteen or twenty years, certainly their farewell can be deleted or if we are informed that they have "shuffled off this mortal coil", then there is no sense awaiting for their return! But it might be a good site for people to check weekly to be sure that they are kept apprised of the "comings and goings" on the forum.


----------

